# Timeshare deed-back the hardcore way, need advice!



## Bicci (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Canadians,

After a long research, it seems our only way to give back a Holiday Inn Club Vacation timeshare is to not pay it anymore. We are halfway through the mortgage payment (10yr loan) and about 35% of the principal is paid off. 

Due to life changes, we can not afford to keep it anymore. If we stop paying, will that US credit report affect our Canadian credit score? Has anybody had experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2018)

its just one of those "it depends" situations.

chances are since you still owe on the bulk of the loan you took out, its the creditor that you have the most to fear from in trying to recover the loan balance than HICV coming after you for the unpaid maint fees!


----------



## Bicci (Oct 20, 2018)

When I was talking to the HICV team last time, they said their creditor is an in-house one, which makes everything easier. To get approved, smoother process, etc. Is that true, or was that another type of sale pitch?


----------

